# My Bowl showing



## Twig Man (Jul 11, 2013)

Was asked to show my bowls at a downtown art gallery today. It was a first for me. Had a great time explaining the process and the history of the woods used





View attachment 91099


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2013)

Thats awesome Twig  Congratulations 
Scott


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats, Twig! I'm happy for ya.


----------

